# return to stock from .893 eclipse 2.0



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

hey guys i dont actually have a bionic but my friend does and a few months back i rooted it and flashed eclipse 2.0 based on .893.

i was wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction as to how to get it back to stock.

i dont see him as much as i used too and with ics around the corner i figure its better i get him back in line with otas so he can at least stay up to date.

thanks.


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Have him restore his stock backup and he should be fine. Also, 902 is the official system version as of right now and 905 will be here soon.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

we didnt do a backup lol 0


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Backup all your apps and data using Titanium backup or a similar app. Then use RSDlite, the 902 fxz, and Timmy10shoes modified file for custom ROMs. Use this guide: http://androidforums.com/bionic-all-things-root/480176-how-flash-5-5-893-5-9-902-rsdlite.html

Your going to loose root and your eclipse 2.0. Use motofail to reroot and reflash eclipse v2.2 (or if you go to 905 eclipse v3.0) using bootstrap or safestrap. BUT this time make a backup of your stock system before flashing eclipse.

Hit me up if you have any questions during the process.


----------

